# Christmas Bay



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone have any experience wading the south shoreline? 

Been meaning to try it... just wondering if the area has anything in particular to worry about?

Tight Lines!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

No fish or ducks there.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Just the normal hazards as other areas. Watch for holes, shuffle feet and in some areas mud. I've done good casting towards the bay with tops for trout around sunset and popping corks or tops near the shorelines for reds if the tide is high.


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

Fish are there, you can start at 257M and go either way or go to the dirt trails before or after 257M. Just be careful on the dirt trails, you want to come out where you came in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

Just hop in and start walking. Find a place that looks fishy and go. Its pretty grassy near shore and switches to a mixed bottom as you move of the shoreline. There are some good areas to be found, good luck!


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

We wade and kayak fish there all the time.. fishing is pretty good. Alot of soft muddy areas though


----------

